# Thumb Maintenance



## tbriggs (Feb 9, 2006)

I think it would be nice if there was a Thumb Maintenace screen where we could see all the programs that have Thumb ratings, and adjust/remove the rating if we want.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

I agree with this. My Tivo suggestions have gotten much too narrow in range. I have obviously given a few too many thumbs down and I'd like to remedy this, but I have no idea how.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

There once was - back in 2.0 there was an incomplete application you could enable with backdoors called 'Teach TiVo'. You could edit your thumb ratings for everything - actors, directors, shows, etc.

But I guess it didn't test well and it was never completed, and even the incomplete application was removed from the codebase in the 3.x update.

These days I think they should implement it as a web application to allow you to do it from TiVo's website.


----------

